# HELP



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I am going to pay for a dog's pull fee, but I can't find the id number. 

The dog is a sable colored GSD. Her name is Yo-Yo and she is in the Montgomery, AL shelter. 

I e-mailed the shelter and they did not respond. 

I am unable to call them during business hours. If anyone can help me with the ID nuimber, I would really appreciate it. 

THANKS!


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Some Shelters dont use ID#s.... Are you working with someone on this pull...can they get it for you? Is this dog on the Urgent board now?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

ok a quick read of the post tells me she may not have id number if she is rescue only????


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

found thread and bumped it up...I'm thinking they will know who your talking about there at the shelter if you use her name


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, well I will just mail the money.


----------

